# Pics- Australian Land Rover 6X6 GMV (General Maintenance Vehicle)



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

Well, as promised in the past here is some pics of the GMV fittted for armament repairs. Its a 4 sp manual, 6X6, top speed of about 120km/ph, and is turbo charged, yet under powered with a 4 cyl Izuzu engine.

We carry a number of things on board, such as gas and stick welding gear, 4 jerries of H2O, 2 jerries of dieseline, 5 days rats, first-aid kit, a swag of spare wpns parts, stove, folding chairs, tech library, pioneer kit, plus pers kit. Like all Australian trucks, the vehicle has an AA hatch on top for air sentries.

The vehicle can be re-kitted for artillery, and vehicle maintenance. 

In the cabin, of course its RH drive, and there is three seats, and two F88 rifle racks. The pod has two gull wing doors which lock into position, and a 3rd door which opens up the back and also locks open. Two vices on two workbenches, plus a variety of securable drawers for tools and other things. Plus one can install a heater for the colder days, and each pod has a small fan.

For the CF EME pers who lurk in the shadows on this site, what do you think? Would the CF benifit in having a similar type of pod say fitted to a similar sized vehicle? Do you like the idea of the folding work bench? I remember the URks on the 5/4T Chevs very well. Hard to believe that they were 1975 and 1976 vintage.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

more...


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

again more pics...


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

Again some more pics.... The last is CFN Paul Hocroft welding some target frames. As you can see the vehicle is multi-purpose, and is very well liked. The welder used is a Mosa. Very light and does a great job. 2 stroke petrol powered.

The other pic is some East Timorese troops with their WO2 Aussie advisor Bob Varcoe, and CFN Hocroft on the far left.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Nov 2004)

the last ones...


----------



## Spr.Earl (30 Nov 2004)

Look's like a good piece of kit Wes.
Is it?


----------



## qjdb (30 Nov 2004)

;D nice   on the sunroof / hatch, Wes.  Gotta have that flag around, eh?

Quentin


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Nov 2004)

Yip, sure do, I am a long way from Saskatchewan and dear ole Canada now. I stuck that 'CF' issue sticker when I was first posted in.

One never forgets his roots  ;D

Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Dec 2004)

Wes, mechanically, is that basically the same vehicle as you lot are using for Long Range Patrols in the sandy bits of the world?

How does it go?

Cheers.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Dec 2004)

Yip pretty much the same as the basic LRPVs used by the SASR and the like. Underpowered, but robust. if bogged, you'll need an APC to pull ya out.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Dec 2004)

Ta Much.


----------



## Big Foot (2 Dec 2004)

Sweet looking rig


----------

